# From Pasture Puff to Athlete



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

Crimson is a registered AQHA mare by the name of Doc Olena Blondy. She was born in New Mexico and brought to Tx as a yearling. She was broken at 3 yo and then turned out to pasture for the next 5 years. When my drill horse got too pregnant to ride I got to the point where I needed a new horse to ride for this year. So I went out in search of a cheap horse to spend some time training then put on the team for the year. I found Crimson and brought her home feb 28th. Hoping to create a journal type discussion on how she does to look back on.


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

3/02/2014

First day working with Crimson since she has been home. She's been here for two days now and has calmed down immensely. I fed her and my ottb Nova and got to work making sure both girls were comfortable. I got Crimson after she was done eating and took her to the roundpen. She was a bit spooky about everything. Spooked at the chickens but was quick to become comfortable with everything. At first I just wanted to get her feet moving and see what she knew. Her round penning skills are excellent still and she's very soft. I tried doing everything I could to phase her with no success. So I decided to go get my saddle and try it out on her. She stood still while I saddled her Neil I had to cinch her where she kept trying to inch away from me. Every time she would do that I would really make her move her feet and make it work for her. Only had to do it a few times today. She had on all straps including the back cinch and the breast collar. Roundpenned with them like she had been doing it her entire life. So after about 15 more minutes I decided it was time to get on her. I took it really slow and made sure she was comfortable with me jumping beside her, pulling in the saddle, putting pressure in the saddle etc before I finally go on. When I was up I flexed her well then asked her to walk on. She did amazingly. Se even still remembers how to neck rein. She's gonna be super easy to retrain and get onto the team!


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

3/4/2014

Good/ bad day with mare face. Wen I lunged her she acted well besides challenging me and trying a few times to kick at me and charge me when asked to lope. I saddled her up and instead of moving away from. E she tried to move into me. I tried pulling her over but that didnt work. Ill have to try something different tomorrow. I got on her slowly like I did the day before. We walked around for about 20 minutes and even trotted some. Then I got off and walked her by the farms petting zoo. After that I tied her up to stand for a while. She stayed out for about 3 hours. Was a bit impatient but she will get over it.


----------

